# slaan mage disciples of ancients upgrades vs H elves



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

hi im completely new to fantasy and was wondering which disciple of the ancients for slaan is most aweseome against high elves. HSoC looks badass as well as soul of stone, my friend told me its good. 

what upgrades whould he have when against these high elf jokers?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

It depends on whether the opponent is taking Teclis/Book or not. If so, tbh, there's really not much you can do, since your slann is quite probably going to be gibbed first turn by an IF'd shadow/death spell. If not, I would suggest what I would suggest for all Slann- Focus of Mystery, Focussed Rumination and Becalming Cogitation. Mystery gives you all the life/light spells you want, Rumination gets around poor winds rolls/power dice thieves (i.e. Annulian Crystal) and the cogitation prevents any IF (which as you can tell, is going to be a moot point when fighting Teclis/Bookmage)


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

no, hes not taking techless

btw the focus of mystery seems like bad upgrade. what makes it good?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

He's not Teclis *or* a Bookmage? Unless he's making a conscious decision to not use them, do not let him know about the crazy amounts of win those models entail. If the decision is conscious, then give him a hug- he deserve it.

Loremaster is awesome. You've got a super-awesome-sexy spellcaster of doom- it'd be a shame if you didn't get the spells you want. Basically it's good because it minimises the effects of dice rolls on what is easily the most important model in your army. Not too mention that combined with the rumination and lore of life (which has both ludricously low casting values, and is used by the majority of lizard players for its insane buffs) it's more than feasible to cast an entire lore with even an average winds roll (except maybe dwellers. but 6/7 is still crazy).


----------

